# I came across a cool Halloween Contest, Thought I would Share



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw two short, clever vids on YouTube and checked out the site. This is great! They are giving away movies, cash cards, treats, etc. and the grand prize include airfare/deluxe accommodations for 2 to the Hotel del Coronado (beautiful/famous resort that is also famously haunted). Here's the link to the landing page and I included the YouTube video links as well:

http://www.somebodysmothers.com/createaclassictreat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f3JKg7gMBU&feature=feedlik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enYPPN9UU4c&feature=related

The contest isn't a cake-walk. They want you to create a new "classic" Halloween treat (you post the recipe and photo). Challenging, but fun.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*This may be the wrong area to post this but welcome never the less! *


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

hey & welcome.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

*Thanks to all for the welcome...*

Cool icons/avatars and wordsmiths!


----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a great prop!


----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

Wise words...I'll watch where I'm digging.


----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Cathy...errr creeeepycathy. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

*Hi back to The Halloween Lady Re: I came across a cool Halloween contest...*

Hi Halloween Lady,

Thanks for welcoming me (along with the others in the past few days). Your timing is perfect, I was actually working on my submission for the contest (hush, hush, but I do think I'm on to something). Even though no purchase is necessary I bought their caramel sauce (I needed caramel sauce for it anyway). Turns out it is pretty amazing. I just have to get it to be a little more portable. When I think "classic" I think portable. 

So how come your moniker is The Halloween Lady? Give us the details...behind every name there's a story waiting to be told (or something like that).


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks THG! Dig your artwork also!


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## TGhoul (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks! Cool avatar!


----------

